# Ol Skool Orion Amp! Concept 97.3



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is this a rare orion amp? they call it a cheater amp, very underrated.the more subs you add the more power it gives, 1 chanel Concept 97.3


----------



## schwinn26 (Jul 15, 2010)

If it has HCCA on the amp anywhere then if could be a "cheater" amp. That means it is a competition amp capable of producing a enormous amount of power at a very low ohm load.  http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-SCHOOL-HCCA-225-DI...=item41552541be


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought I remebered some of them old Orions would handle .5 and .25 ohm loads. Wasn't there a gold finished HCCA at one point. I remember the red and black for sure but don't recall seeing a silver one.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

2Wx1 @4 
4wx1 @2 
8WX1 @1 
16WX1 @0.5 
32WX1 @.25 
64WX1 @.125 
128WX1 @.0625 
256WX1 @.03125 
512WX1 @.015625 
1024WX1 @.0078125


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Also:

Concept amp guts and specs


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Dec 9 2010, 09:15 AM~19281778
> *2Wx1 @4
> 4wx1 @2
> 8WX1 @1
> ...


 :wow: 
Are these specs for real?

Thats almost like touching the positive and negative together directly. :0 

I knew they were good but dam.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 9 2010, 03:36 PM~19284009
> *:wow:
> Are these specs for real?
> 
> ...


That's what I thought when I first seen them. I remember reading about this amp because I was a big Orion amp freak back in the 90's still am and I thought 1700.00 retail for this is ridiculous unless you had 30 or 40 50watt subs.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.canadiancaraudio.com/online/gen...97-3-how-2.html


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Dec 9 2010, 08:15 AM~19281778
> *2Wx1 @4
> 4wx1 @2
> 8WX1 @1
> ...


 :wow: 

Yeah i've seen the red ones but never a silver one

Isnt dirty into them old orions


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Dec 9 2010, 02:56 PM~19284153
> *That's what I thought when I first seen them. I remember reading about this amp because I was a big Orion amp freak back in the 90's still am and I thought 1700.00 retail for this is ridiculous unless you had 30 or 40 50watt subs.
> *


I SEEN A CAR IN THE LANES IN 92 THAT HAD A NAIL FOR A FUSE. A FUCKLING NAIL. i WAS LIKE THAT CAN NOT BE LEGAL..IT WASN'T, BUT HE WAS DOING IT. SOMETHING LIKE 28 SPEAKERS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

imthinking bout gettin it, he wants like 3bills


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I would love to have it as it is one of a kind, just would have to try integrate it somehow in one of my cars. Truly a unique amp and beautiful ofc as Orion's stuff was. It's definitely a rare amp, good luck with your decision!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok what about the orion 2250 old school amp? the black 1s, i think there where from 89-91??


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 11 2010, 09:48 AM~19299999
> *ok what about the orion 2250 old school amp? the black 1s, i think there where from 89-91??
> *


1000 rms at 4ohm mono or 2 x 500 @ 2ohm stereo or 2 x 250 @4ohm stereo. I would buy every one of these if I could :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Dec 11 2010, 06:00 PM~19302093
> *1000 rms at 4ohm mono or 2 x 500 @ 2ohm stereo or 2 x 250 @4ohm stereo. I would buy every one of these if I could :biggrin:
> *


o yea so there that good? i heard dont run nothing lower than 4omhs, ,


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 11 2010, 06:30 PM~19302238
> *o yea so there that good? i heard dont run nothing lower than 4omhs, ,
> *


If your bridging it correct. However you can run two 4 ohm singe voice coil subs in parallel to each side - giving each side 2ohm's.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Also keep in mind these are class A/B design and they are not as efficient as class D amps, not by a long shot. So they are power hungry and need a good electrical system. Big three upgrade, an extra battery at minimum.


----------

